# BMOQ Grad Day/Travel Day



## SkyHeff (12 Apr 2010)

I've been slated for attending BMOQ this summer, and whilst trying not to count my chickens before they hatch, I would like to enquire about how the end of course works.

My folks wish to drive up to St. Jean to watch the ceremony, and from my understanding off the CFLRS site, graduation parade happens on the day before/Thursday before my course end date date. Does this mean Friday is the day we would be heading home, or would it be finishing up the loose ends and then travelling on the Saturday?

I only ask so my parents can attempt to adjust their vacation requests while it is still in the distant future.

Thanks,
Heff18


----------



## ballz (12 Apr 2010)

Friday morning is basically "wake up and leave right away" for anybody that isn't leaving Saturday.

Some people on my course submitted memos a few weeks before grad requesting to leave Thursday night with their parents/spouses/whatever and they were approved.


----------



## benny88 (17 Apr 2010)

I left the evening after my grad parade. I don't recall having to submit a memo or anything special. We had the last bit of kit return and admin after the reception after the parade and then bailed. Good luck!


----------



## tristismilitis (17 Apr 2010)

Heff18 said:
			
		

> I've been slated for attending BMOQ this summer, and whilst trying not to count my chickens before they hatch, I would like to enquire about how the end of course works.
> 
> My folks wish to drive up to St. Jean to watch the ceremony, and from my understanding off the CFLRS site, graduation parade happens on the day before/Thursday before my course end date date. Does this mean Friday is the day we would be heading home, or would it be finishing up the loose ends and then travelling on the Saturday?
> 
> ...



Hey Heff18,
Just wondering what course dates you've been given as I haven't seen many posts from people that are coursed for this summer. Thanks

tm.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Apr 2010)

tristismilitis said:
			
		

> Hey Heff18,
> Just wondering what course dates you've been given as I haven't seen many posts from people that are coursed for this summer. Thanks
> 
> tm.



Yes do tell!
(my dates are in my sig)


----------



## 130William (18 Apr 2010)

Wow those are some awesome dates, mine are from May 15th to August 27th


----------



## Proud_AF_Pilots_Girl (30 Apr 2010)

130William said:
			
		

> Wow those are some awesome dates, mine are from May 15th to August 27th



What trade are you and where are you from? Your going the same time as my boyfriend


----------

